# Kerastase recommendations



## Pink_minx (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh wow this stuff is wonderful!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just bought the oleo relax serum and the oleo mask.  So now I want to try a shampoo and maybe a conditioner as well but dont know which one to choose.  I know I could go to a salon and they can give me recs but I never go to a salon anyways hehe so im asking for a lil help as to choosing shampoo and condish....

I have frizzy, wavy, oily on top and dry on bottom hair...my hair USED to have a heavier feel to it like more strength to it and NOW it feels light weight and weak its a few inches pass my shoulders.  Im basically wanting my hair to grow out but it doesnt seem like it is because my hair is so weak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kerastase has this new line called Age recharge it seems it is for older women but I figure it helps strenghthen your hair so it would be a good shampoo? maybe once im done with my oleo mask I can get the age recharge mask too.  any other suggestions?​


----------



## christina83 (Feb 9, 2007)

I really recommend Ciment anti-usure for weak hair, my hair was weak and snapped quite alot and I went and bought this and its miracle stuff!!! Everyone at work noticed how my nicer my hair looked the day after using this!!!
I love this stuff


----------



## mitziedoll (Feb 10, 2007)

On ebay for about 10 bucks you can buy a treatment in a shot bottle in which you spray onto your hair.  They have a forcintense for weak hair and a aqua oleum (my fave) for softening.  They smell great and totally transform your hair.  As for shampoo I recommend either bain diavelent or elasto curl, both would work well for your type of hair.  Oleo Relax is a little heavy.


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks for the advice...I know kerastase does really transform your hair, I love it...


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Feb 24, 2007)

the age recharge mask is amazing!  totally smooths/moisturizes the length of my hair when i use it.


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 26, 2007)

omg the green line is awsome! my hair is sooooooooo soft! my hair is soo frizzy but after shampooing and straightening my hair i can totally see the difference in texture and shine.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 

 
_omg the green line is awsome! my hair is sooooooooo soft! my hair is soo frizzy but after shampooing and straightening my hair i can totally see the difference in texture and shine._

 
which exact products from the green line do you use?
i really need my hair to start shining
its so dull and dry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xx


----------



## versace (Apr 24, 2008)

age recharge isnt for older women 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))
its for very long hair,and ends on long hair are old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
They recommended it for me in salon,but i didnt buy it because i was only consulting.I had masque intense its great for demaged hair.

Now i use CIMENT antiusure,but my hair wasnt weak at all,they said its good because my hair has highlights so every hair like that tends to break,but this makes it more elastic,so when you pull one hair out,and strech it it wont break .hope i explained it well.

Im very happy with ciment antiusure,i use sampoo,and then that conditioner,i put on showwercap and leave it for 15 minutes,it works wonders,worth every cent


----------



## versace (Apr 24, 2008)

there are 2 green lines,one is ciment antiusure for weak hair,and one is for volume


----------



## macmistress (Apr 24, 2008)

the orange bain satin shampoo n conditioner is awesome. work that with oleo relax serum


----------



## L'Ida (Apr 29, 2008)

Love, love, love Bain Satin 2. Makes hair so shiny and supple and lovely


----------

